# Ieee



## bruinator (Sep 24, 2006)

when it comes to IEEE's do you have to know them all like ieee801-811 or just IEEE802.3, IEEE802.5 or IEEE802.11? If someone could let me I would appreciate it. Also, what do you need to know about them?

I am referring to 220-301 HW.

Please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm assuming, after boiling everything down, you're trying to find out for the A+ certification exam the IEEE standards you are required to know, and just how much.

Basically you just need to know what each sub-standard within IEEE 802. You do not however need to know much in terms of their contents, just what each standard refers to. For example, you need to know that IEEE 802.3 refers to Ethernet. Beyond that you do not need to know much more.


----------



## M_Alani (Dec 12, 2006)

For future reference on IEEE 802 standards (and not for the exam because you don't need to know all this) you can refer to:
http://www.ieee802.org
and its arranged in a very nice way so you can write for example:
http://www.ieee802.org/11/ for the 802.11 Standard and so on.


----------

